# I got these OBS Pharmatec sustanon amps and not sure if they're legit! Help please!



## Hali-Hasla (Mar 20, 2019)

My friend got a box of these amps and sold some to me but I can't verify if they're real or not. I haven't been using any gear for a while so my knowledge on them is quite limited atm.

Exp and patch numbers match, Propionate is spelled correctly and the liquid levels are the same in all amps except 1 which had a slight difference (left one in the picture!). It has a slight smell and bitter taste which is kinda what I'd expect.. if I remember correctly. Amps are the same size within a millimeter and same shaped with a very very slight variation. I froze one of them and it got stiff and milky for about a minute and then it de-froze again, so I guess that's something you would expect? Bottom of the amps are very slightly concaved and I'm not sure if that's a good think since I've heard it should be very noticeable? I've injected 2 times within a week and there was zero pip.. what I've heard from most users, it should hurt like a MOTHER!

Also, I'm a bit worried about the patch nro.. or whatever. It's written "BNO" instead of "B.NO or BN".. I was only able to find one picture of these amps from the web where the patch number was written similarly.

Sorry about the SUPER shitty pictures! My cam is horrible!

Any opinions? It would be really helpful! Thank you!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

TBH you'll get nothing but 'working' replica's of such things these days.

they might have some compound in them, but i bet its not a 4x test blend and 250mg/1ml.

i used some a few years ago, lacked any punch.


----------



## Hali-Hasla (Mar 20, 2019)

Clubber Lang said:


> TBH you'll get nothing but 'working' replica's of such things these days.
> 
> they might have some compound in them, but i bet its not a 4x test blend and 250mg/1ml.
> 
> i used some a few years ago, lacked any punch.


 Thanks for your opinion dude!


----------

